# affordable gas



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I've been off sick for a bit so part of my recovery program I prescibed a guitar store outing today. It's nice mid day , stores are empty and quiet. I am not in the market for another guitar but got some strings . I played some nice stuff including a Humingbird (one day maybe) but picked up an A&L Ami in natural finish . Man what a neat little guitar , sweet bark to it and $189. I ran out of there fast as even I could afford that.
Tried the same one at the next store , but it was beat up and strings were dead and was $10 more so I walked out with another pack of strings.
I won't mention the trade in LP studio in red for $899 that also was calling me or the D28V that some guy was about to pull the trigger on . 
but for a quick cure of GAS that Ami might do it ? But I now have 3 sets of new strings installed and am hoping that will cure me .


----------



## Thinline (Jan 17, 2007)

Man, no matter how much gear you have, you can always use something else.

Even if it is only 3 packs of strings


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've played those cheap art & lutherie guitars, and was completely blown away by the tone, playability and build quality.

-dh


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

which store had the D28V?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

rollingdam said:
 

> which store had the D28V?


Nothing better than a V neck. I love it on mine.


----------



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

Thinline said:


> Man, no matter how much gear you have, you can always use something else.
> 
> Even if it is only 3 packs of strings


tooo true, I use guitar gear for guitar, but I also use outdoor gear for outdoors, army gear for army purposes, cooking gear around the home, farm gear on the farm, and too true, you can NEVER have enough gear!!
I have a gear fetish, lol.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

simon and patricks are a great bang for the buck.


----------

